# Bonfires



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Yeah, thats the last thing I need on the last mile of my run, is to breathe in your burning waste you ignorant fucking wankers

[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Absolutely right. Was thinking that yesterday.

"Ooh, it's a nice day - first of the year. I know what, I'll burn everything in sight and make things unpleasant for everyone else". Is it only old people who have bonfires BTW?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thought exactly the same on Sunday. My wife and I were walking into Putney, and thought it was getting hazy etc, and then breathed in a lung-full of the stuff. I think they were burning leaves or something, and it was one of those bonfires where there are no flames, just thick smoke. Tossers.

I thought that it was banned in London. :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I thought all fires were illegal during the day until 7pm! After this time your allowed I thought but maybe I am wrong :-/


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

I have no idea what the law is to be honest, I had an inkling it was just illegal full stop

Why people cant take their rubbish to the dump like everyone else, and not insist on burning it causing discomfort for anyone in the vicinity infuriates me

[smiley=furious3.gif]

Vernan,

Old people and pikeys I think mate ! ;D


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Yeah, thats the last thing I need on the last mile of my run, is to breathe in your burning waste you ignorant fucking wankers


Just how dare you use up my O2 by running. This is a wholly unnessary waste of Earth's valuable resources. If you feel you are getting overweight when not running you should stand by my burning rubbish and just let the fat melt away.

I'll bet you even drive a TT that produces waste products as well. Bah Humbug!


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

Wait till the summer comes and all the neighbors start lighting the BBQ's. It all starts with three gallons of paraffin, they then proceed to burn heaps of sausages and burgers while filling the whole neighborhood with the stench of a river Ganges funeral pile.

Why do we pay hundreds of pounds for efficient and clean cookers just to resort to cave man cooking the minute the sun appears, give me a good bonfire any day to a stinky BBQ.


----------

